# Quick Hitch for Disc Mower



## Ron S (Oct 23, 2010)

Does anyone use a quick hitch on their 3 point disc mower? I recently picked up a JD 2350 and have a New Idea 5407 and with the sway blocks it is a pain to attach and remove the mower.

I have looked at the quick attach and it looks like it may make things easier.

Thanks,


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've got a 5409 and yes, it is a PITA to hook up. It won't get any better either, but after you've done it a few times, you get used to the suffering. I just keep a short-handled sledge hammer in the cab. I'm not sure you could put it on a quick hitch unless you messed around with the top link....then your PTO shaft would probably be too short. You probably just need to look for a caddy.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

KMC caddy or a Stoney point caddy, makes life much easier


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Ron, I know the pain you are suffering with JD sway blocks. We finally dedicated our 4010 to just the mower it was such pain to take off and on. I finally bought a caddy 2 years ago, won't be without one again! Do what Mike120 and Dawg said a look for a caddy, and life will be good. You will consider it some of the best money that you have spent.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Ron, personally I am not a fan of quick hitches I think you are considering. I think a better alternative is the claw type lower link arms or adapters. What we have found with the quick hitches is the specs are all across the board, especially the dimension between the lower arms and the top link. If it is too long, then is doesn't fit far enough down in the hook and is a loose fit. This works ok in a heavy draft pulling type load. If the dimension is too short, then the top hook is carrying all the load. (our test department actually broke a hook off). Before you buy a quick hitch, you may want to measure your mower well, I know on our AM mowers we have a bracket available to extend the top link in order to use a quick hitch. Then it seems to alter the geometry of the mower. I am guessing you have sway blocks on your 2350? I'm not sure of the pin positions on a 2350? I am guessing at least one of them is pointed to the inside.

This is my opinion on quick hitches.. YMMV.

If the tractor manufactures would promote the claw lower links and Cracker Barrell would serve beer, my life would be complete.

I really like the Weiste (sp) type quick hitch that we use on our front mount mowers. I don't know why it isn't used more.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I can't seem to find a link right now but has anyone seen the triangular, two-piece hitches? Someone advertises them on craigslist sometimes. Half hooks to the tractor and the mating half hooks to the implement. Latches kind if like a skid steer quick attach, I think. 
Does anyone know what I'm talking about?!


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

8350HiTech- I think that is the Weiste type hitch you are talking about. It will grab the implement if it is not centered and it locks in TIGHT. I think it is the European version of their quick hitch.


----------



## Ron S (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for all your help. I will look for a caddy.


----------



## Jharn57600 (Dec 23, 2013)

If it were me, I'd get a quick hitch that will work and not cause PTO interference, If I had to use the welder, torch and drills to move the top pin on the mower I'd do it. Preferably the original top pin placement wouldn't be affected so that the mower could still be mounted to another tractor the conventional way with the standard geometry. Our 3 point sprayer boom is in the shop right now after receiving similar modifications.

Or you could just get yourself an old Case to hook to the mower, They had the claw style hitch figured out 60 years ago. They do have their issues though, PTO shaft may need to be shortened on some of the smaller models and the third link point might have to be raised for the larger frame tractors. (no draft control and rigid lift arms on the Eagle Hitch models) Theoretically, if the chains to the latches are there you can hook/ unhook the lower links from the seat. We mount our Disk Mower on a 57' Case 400, 58' 800 or a 63' 630 we don't use it a lot though just to top the pasture or mow some road banks/ field edges


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I've got a KMC caddy . I bought it used for $2850 about 4 years ago. That's the best money I've spent on hay equipment. You can hookup in less than 5 minutes I promise.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Even if you have to buy a new one, it will add years to your life by not getting aggravated each time you hook up.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Used or new....not much diff. I think a new one with hydraulics is around $3800 and one without hydro is around $3200 (depends on which mower you have, not sure on the NI) on the used market they sell for $2500, might as well buy new if ya can....


----------



## circlehfarms (Aug 20, 2012)

I want a caddy bad, but haven't shelled out the cash. Hooking up a 3pt disc mower has been a pita for me. I finally started picking the mower up with a loader with a single strap, then back the tractor up to it. That way you can move it around easily to get it lined up. Just my .02. This method has helped me a lot.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

krone.1 said:


> I think a better alternative is the claw type lower link arms or adapters.


I've got these on both of my JDs: http://www.greenwellmfg.com/index.htmlbut he doesn't make any that will fit the adjustable arms on the 7710 or I'd have them on there. I put a quick hitch on a tractor years ago and it was much more trouble than it was worth and switched to these. They work great.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I almost didn't buy my 8240 because it had the European style lower link arms, that would have been the second biggest mistake of my life. They are head and shoulders above the American style. Anything 3 point is simplified 100 fold. Why the tractors made for the U.S. haven't adopted these bewilders me. But even with them I still prefer the caddy by far as it takes the jar off the tractor and you not to mention you can hook up in 90 seconds or less.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I like those from greenwell, similar to the euro's but refined......


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I like those from greenwell, similar to the euro's but refined......


I've used them for 12-13 years and had them on 3 tractors. What he makes now is a lot nicer than the earlier versions, but Pat stands behind his products. Only problem I've ever had with them was a little spring that used to break. When I called him, he said that he's changed suppliers and sent me a dozen...I think I've got 10 left. I've thought about changing out the lower arms on the 7710 but the disc mower and pasture renovator are all I use the 3 pt for so it's not worth the trouble.


----------

